# K-9 Scout Corps. | German Shepherd Guard Dog Military Training Video



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hlJX3nSg9KU

I thought this was incredibly informative and cool to watch! Love "ye old German Shepherd dog!"  :wub:


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

great video


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

That first scene looks like my Metro.  great video!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

